

SurvivorshipBias.Org - FlailFast
http://survivorshipbias.org/

======
pixl97
This link is some kind of redirector with a apparently unaffiliated third
party. Hidden registration information for the domain. It then 301 redirects
to startupnotes.org. This link should be removed as it is probably just
collecting IPs from HN users.

